# Budgie's skin peeled



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

My budgie was on my bike and he was on handle and he got his foot stuck in between the brake handle (the space when you pull the brakes) and he was screaming to get his foot out and I was going to help him but he got scared and flew and since it was so abruptly, his skin peeled a little. You can see blood but the blood isn't running down. What should I do? I unfortunately can't afford to go to the vet right now so I'm hoping for something I can do myself do birds wounds heal like a human?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

If your budgie was on your bike outdoors, then you are putting him at great danger of either becoming lost or becoming a victim to other predators.

Whether or not the wound heals well will depend on its area, depth, location, whether it becomes infected or not and whether your bird will leave it to heal or will pick at it.
A vet may prescribe antibiotics - without them all you can really do, is try to keep it and it’s surroundings as clean as possible (that being said, I would not risk bathing the foot just yet for risk of dislodging any clots).
I strongly recommend that you see a vet - don’t just think that this is a tiny wound, compare his foot size to your hand and consider that fact that he has to perch on those feet almost constantly.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST practices in the care of budgies for their optimum health and well-being.

You should never be taking your budgie outdoors unless it is safely secured in its cage and supervised for every minute.

If this happened when your bike was in the house, then please only allow your budgie to have out-of-cage time in a bird-safe room in the future.

If there is no active bleeding, then the best thing to do is put a tiny drop of betadine on the wound.
It would be best for you to take the budgie to an Avian Vet for an examination to ensure there is no infection and that the foot/leg is not broken.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

You need to prepare a birdie first aid kit if you don't have one. 
Additionally, you need to start Emergency Fund so you will always have the necessary funds to get Avian Vet help for your budgie(s) anytime they are sick or injured.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

Please be sure to update us on your budgie's condition.*


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Oh no don't worry the bike is just standing in the house. He wasn't on it outside, that would be very dangerous! I'll try to see his wound again but because since he isn't very tame, I can't get a hold of him easily...

Yeah my birds really love climbing all over the bike so I have never thought it would be a danger to them. It really worries me thank you so much I'll see what I can do about the vet situation but I will get that drop hopefully today! Better sooner than later


----------

